

Anyone know of an app people can use to save website designs? - wmboy

Just wondering if anyone knows of a useful web app that one can use as a kind of scrapbook to save websites into?<p>When you come across a site that is really nicely designed and you want to save it for later, instead of saving them as screenshots (which you can't 'browse') you can save them as a timestamped browsable website (for which you could set the number of levels you want to save linked pages).<p>Just saving the bookmark doesn't work because if the site is modified or redesigned you're out of luck.<p>Just wondering...
======
andrewstuart
httrack

~~~
wmboy
Thanks, wish it was online though (can't actually run those programs as I'm on
OS X).

~~~
raniskeet
then webhttrack from the same group.

